# 2023 California Competition Events



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

2022 season's done, starting with 2023. 

There was a couple events in Vegas this past weekend, I didn't get a chance to post them.

November 20th - There's a G2G event in NorCal. Search Papasin Sound on Facebook for details.

December 10th - Las Vegas Save our Christmas Event
* Basswars SPL - https://www.facebook.com/events/3186901111621689/

December 17th - Fresno Toys for Tots Charity Event

IASCA SPL and SQ 1X (Fresno, CA) Tri Org. Toys For Tots Charity Event – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
EMMA USA - EMMA USA

I'll post January events in a few weeks.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

@ItsonlyaHONDA you can follow along


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

added the EMMA USA 1x to the December 17th event


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

sub'd


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

January 2023:

January 14th. SoCal SPL Kickoff at Tune Time in Redlands CA:
Basswars - https://www.facebook.com/events/1074416273258174/

January 15th. SoCal SQ Kickoff at Audio Systems in Montclair CA cc @locoface
IASCA 1x SQC/IQC
* iasca link - 1X (Montclair, CA) 2023 Audio Systems SoCal SQ Kickoff – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
EMMA USA 1x
* facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/799260978000171/

January 22nd. The Winter Showdown at Audio Concepts in Fresno CA. Dual-org Bass Wars and IASCA.

iasca link - 1X (Fresno, CA) The Winter Showdown – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/1832896447074681/

cancelled - January 28th. NorCal SPL Kickoff at Ace Auto Alarm Car Stereo in Oakland CA:
Basswars - https://www.facebook.com/events/1070658236979891


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

added a january 22nd event in fresno. the january 28th oakland event has been cancelled.


----------

